
A Town in Two Countries – The Baarle Problem - sricola
https://sricola.com/blog/baarle-hertog-baarle-nassau/
======
itcrowd
Judging by your username, I assume you submitted your own blogpost. I really
don't mean to put you down, because I am interested in the material but if you
want to improve the quality of your blogposts, let me give some constructive
feedback on your writing:

The title includes "The Baarle Problem", indicating some problem exists. I
assume you mean the problem is the 1995 introduction of the border
demarcation? (or is the problem the border complexity in itself?) However, you
never really say what the problem is that arises from this policy.

Then you finish with: "It is truly extraordinary how such an arrangement
exists - in harmony. Maybe other countries with border disputes should learn
something from [this border]", which implies that it is _good_ and not a
problem?

"it is not very uncommon for tourists to completely skip this little gem"
appears to be wrong. Do you mean it _is_ very common to skip this "little
gem"?

Your map doesn't make clear what part belongs to which country. Maybe add NL
or BE in a few strategic places?

Judging from the images, you have visited this place. It would have been nice
if you could have asked some people what their experiences are living in this
place. Maybe the border causes issues,maybe it doesn't? What problems (and
solutions) are uncommon in NL/BE (or Europe, or the world) that they have
experienced first-hand due to the complicated border?

